
The First Desktop Waterjet Cutter - xwvvvvwx
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294137530/the-first-desktop-waterjet-cutter
======
SQL2219
impressive. these commercial size machines operate between 20,000 and 50,000
psi.

